# Our dog killed our puppy



## BulldogLuv (Sep 20, 2020)

We have an English Bulldog, a Boston Terrier, and a Shar-Pei. We are responsible, experienced dog owners, have fostered many pups, and have never had a problem having new dogs in our home.

Last week, we brought home an 8 week old Old English Bulldog. 

Today the dogs were outside with my husband and son. The English and puppy were laying together, her between his paws. She got up and started walking. The English hovered over her, then he put his mouth on her neck. She yelped and went limp. We drove straight to the ER vet while I performed CPR on the pup the entire 8 minute ride. My husband called ahead. 

She had fluid in her body and was showing no signs of life. The vet believes he snapped her neck when he bit her.

The English has been in our family since he was 8 weeks old. He has recently attacked cats in our home, the behavior is random. In the past, he has attacked our old Shar-Pei, but again rare and random. 

He’s been with all of our foster pups without any issue. We can’t have a puppy with him now. But can we trust him at all? Do we re-home him? Put him down? Forgive and move on? We don’t understand why it happened now or where to go from here.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I highly recommend taking him to the vet and get a full work up. Certain conditions such as hypothyroidism can cause unprovoked aggression. Pain and stress can cause a dog to lash out. So very sorry about your pup!

I did a quick search, and it seems bulldogs are commonly known to have thyroid conditions. I hope you get it figured out soon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Im so sorry that happened. I agree a full check up is needed. there are many things that can cause his behavior change..Like countrylinesacres stated, pain and stress from illness, brain tumor or cancer can alter personality. Again, im very sorry.


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm so sorry that this happened (console)

Also good idea to have his eyes and joints checked. 
I've had a dog that suddenly went after others because he was having issues with sight, making him insecure in his environment with every change, like moving or getting a new cat or puppy.
My sisters dog had issues with his knee joint and he was also rather short tempered until the vet had found the right treatment and got him out of pain.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

English bulldogs tend to try dominate. He may have tried to be boss. But before you send him away or put him down have him checked out.


----------



## MuldrowBeeandGoatFarm (Oct 25, 2019)

I am sorry you are experiencing this. We have had a similar incident last year. Please understand, I am a dog person and work very hard to make sure to pay attention to all info before making a decision. We chose to out our 9 year old down. He was a wonderful dog but he was random in his grumpy moods and never toward humans BUT we would never rehome him because we felt it would be our responsibility if he ever hurt a child, adult human or another animal. I agree a full work up to know if it something that can be corrected but beyond that, you have to make the best decision you can. We chose to let him go with dignity before I began to resent him or even hate him for making a bad decision that he nor I could change, such as biting our new grandchild. He was MY dog but the family loved him. We had had him for 5 of his 9 years and I adopted him from my daughter who had him from 6 weeks old. So we had been with him since he was a puppy. He knew us as family so the transition was easy and he fit into our pack very well, as he grew up with our 2 dogs. We also do rescues and he never had a problem unless it was an uncut male. The problem came when we rescued a very problematic German Shepherd that was running the street. She wanted to dominate the pack and was not balanced enough to handle being in charge. Ended up with him killing our other male due to her insecurities. These 3 dogs lived together in Harmony for a full year. The 2 males had been together for 5 years. The female had been fixed for 6 months. Based on full work up on German Shepherd, we found she was very inbred and had many behavioral issues that could not be corrected. We chose to euthanize her instead of finding her a home. When we rescue, we train with 10 specifically designed commands and do all the work for the new owners. We fully vet and check all our rescues before placing them. In the last 13 years, we have rescued over 200 dogs and cats (mainly dogs). We chose to euthanize my beautiful boy, who I still miss deeply on a daily basis, because it was the right thing for him. He killed a pack mate who was smaller and weaker. A pack mate that adored him. They cuddled and ate together for 5 years. The unpredictably was too much for me. I will pray for you to have peace with any decision you make. It is not easy. You are not alone.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

onder::imsorry::upset:


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

onder::imsorry::upset:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I am very sorry for the loss of a puppy. I agree..have a vet check him out. I was raised animals dont kill their own kind. So if anything did..it was killed. Ive been fortunate and have not lost a puppy .


----------

